# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Diệt địch bằng... miệng trong Counter Strike

## cucre26

FPS là một thể loại đòi hỏi người chơi phải hết sức tập trung mỗi khi bước vào trận đấu bởi chỉ nhanh hơn tíc tắc thôi cũng có thể ảnh hưởng đến kết cục sống chết của nhân vật. Đối với dòng *Counter Strike* điều này lại càng đúng hơn khi chỉ vài viên đạn trúng đích cũng đủ khiến cho lượng máu của bạn trở về số 0 ngay lập tức, vì thế mà những người chơi *Counter Strike* thường rất chú trọng trong việc lựa chọn trang các thiết bị như chuột, pad thật chất lượng nhằm điều khiển họng súng được chính xác.


Hoặc đôi khi, bạn cũng đã chán việc cứ phải căng mắt nhìn vào màn hình và muốn tìm kiếm chút giải trí đơn thuần trong *Counter Strike*. Vậy hãy thử tham khảo cách thức dưới đây của một game thủ vui tính khi anh chàng này đã gán nút chuột trái (dùng để bắn) vào mệnh lệnh nhận diện giọng nói thông qua chương trình Voice Attack. Kích hoạt bằng câu "Computer Left Click" thay vì bấm chuột, vài tình huống rất tức cười thực hiên trong tựa game *Counter Strike: Global Offensive* đã được thu lại. Hãy cùng theo dõi phía dưới đây.
Counter Strike Global Offensive: Kill You With My Voice - GamerMuscleVideos.


Thực chất theo tiết lộ của người quay clip thì anh đã mất tới... 7 tiếng để diệt được 5 mạng với kiểu chơi "quái chiêu" này. Vì vậy mà các bạn cũng không nên quá hy vọng vào việc sử dụng nó để thay thế chuột trái truyền thống. 
*>> Chơi game bắn súng bằng... vô lăng*

----------

